# Cyp.reginae



## tenman (Jun 6, 2012)

Once native to my locale, these unfortunately have all but disappeared from most of Ohio now. It lives in the back yard in a pot in a raised bed, and this is a first blooming for this one, bloomed in mid-May. the other one I have flowered last year and came back with two growths this spring but did not flower.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 6, 2012)

very nice to see,we are lucky here they still gow in he bogs around


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one. I wish I could drop in before the flower fades to see it in person.


----------



## newbud (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow that is so cool. I used to live in Toledo in a different life, first 40 yrs., and never saw lady-slippers. Unfortunately I did not grow up in a rural area. I did do a lot of Boyscouting but just don't remember any lady slippers. And a reginae to boot. How cool is that. What part of the state do you live in?


----------



## tenman (Jun 6, 2012)

newbud said:


> Wow that is so cool. I used to live in Toledo in a different life, first 40 yrs., and never saw lady-slippers. Unfortunately I did not grow up in a rural area. I did do a lot of Boyscouting but just don't remember any lady slippers. And a reginae to boot. How cool is that. What part of the state do you live in?



Columbus


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2012)

A nice one congrats on that one


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice. who was your source?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 6, 2012)

Great bloom! I'd like to have some in my yard, but don't know where I'd put them.


----------



## tenman (Jun 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice. who was your source?



About half my cyps came from Roger Zelinski at Raising Rarities . The others , including this one, we're from Wayne Roberts (Roberts Flower Supply).


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2012)

It's great to see these guys growing in anyone's garden.

Good job Tenman:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

I checked out Raising Rarities and he has a few Cyps left, nice ones, but I thought they were a little expensive. Are Cyp's usually more than regulare orchids?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 14, 2012)

newbud said:


> I checked out Raising Rarities and he has a few Cyps left, nice ones, but I thought they were a little expensive. Are Cyp's usually more than regulare orchids?



Yes, in general slippers (like paphs, phrags and cyps) are not as easily cloned (or not cloned in the meristem process like catts, oncidium genera and phals, etc), so they are more expensive to "mass produce." Cloning, besides producing lots of individual plants, can also reduce the time to maturity, and blooming, significantly.


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok thanks...I didn't know that. Can't meristem huh? Are the seeds flasked the way other orchids are?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 15, 2012)

newbud said:


> Ok thanks...I didn't know that. Can't meristem huh? Are the seeds flasked the way other orchids are?



Yes, I believe so. But as you know, seed grown plants take a long time to get to blooming size. The advantage of seed grown is that each one may be a little different; good for selective breeding.


----------



## tenman (Jun 17, 2012)

newbud said:


> Ok thanks...I didn't know that. Can't meristem huh? Are the seeds flasked the way other orchids are?



Not exactly. They are indeed flasked, as other orchids are. But a specific medium is used and special care is taken in the germination and growth process because they are terrestrials which need vernalization (a freezing winter rest period). CYps generally are among the more expensive orchids due to their relative rarity in cultivation, their delicacy, and the care that has to be taken as they grow. You will find a range of pricing from moderately expensive to very expensive depending on the source. If they're really, really cheap that usually means someone just tore them out of their habitat and they probably won't survive.


----------



## newbud (Jun 17, 2012)

This guy on ebay has C. acaule and Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens seeds for sale, 200ea./$5 and I was wondering if I got them, would I be able to germinate without any special equiptment?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 17, 2012)

newbud said:


> This guy on ebay has C. acaule and Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens seeds for sale, 200ea./$5 and I was wondering if I got them, would I be able to germinate without any special equiptment?



Cyp seeds have to be sown on a sterile agar medium that has been infused with nutrients, as with any other orchid. You don't necessarily need "special equipment" (it can be done with basic household items like a pressure cooker), but it's an involved process, it's not like you can just throw them on some moist potting soil or something and expect any results. You'd need to buy the medium from a specialty agar medium supplier, and sterilize some flasks to sow the seeds in. The trick is to ensure the flasks are absolutely sterile, because any spores or bacteria that get on the medium will outgrow the seedlings and kill them. There are guides on the Internet that show you how to do this at home if you Google it.


----------



## newbud (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Joe. Sounds like you've done this before. Where can you get this special agar. When I google it I get a thousand hits with all different kinds of agar medium. How would I know which one is right for Cyp's. Thanks


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2012)

newbud said:


> Thanks Joe. Sounds like you've done this before. Where can you get this special agar. When I google it I get a thousand hits with all different kinds of agar medium. How would I know which one is right for Cyp's. Thanks



I actually haven't done it before, I've just done lots of research on it and I probably will end up doing it at some point. Right now I don't really have the time.

There are media specifically designed for Cyps, which is what you need. All-purpose media or media designed for other genera of orchids will either not work with Cyps or give you bad results. I honestly have no idea anymore where you can buy the stuff as it's been years since I was looking around for it. You'll probably just have to do some digging. Start here: http://www.lidaforsgarden.com/Orchids/engelsk.htm


----------



## Dido (Jun 20, 2012)

you can contact holger perner he is selling medium now too I heard. 
Or svente melmgrma has them for slae too. 
I am not sure which one works for Acaule.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2012)

I would love to try acaule as they are supposedly more heat tolerant (to zone 8a). But they supposedly need more acidic conditions and thus more difficult to grow. If you want to try acuale, check out Great Lakes Orchids as they sell both the plants and "fertilizer" which I believe helps makes a more "acidic" condition for the plant.

http://greatlakesorchids.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=61

http://greatlakesorchids.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53


----------



## newbud (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. How do I contact Holger?


----------



## Dido (Jun 20, 2012)

really interesting one, thanks for sharing. this with us


----------



## Dido (Jun 20, 2012)

newbud said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate it. How do I contact Holger?



you have to try bud soemtimes it takes long to get an answer
http://hengduanbiotech.com/showinfomation.asp?showid=33

Mostly you will get your answer from his wife


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2012)

newbud said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate it. How do I contact Holger?



Too bad you didn't ask these questions 6 months ago. Holger was in the DC area for the "Paph Forum" in February, and was selling lots of rare paphs (like hangianum in flask).

http://www.ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm


----------



## newbud (Jun 20, 2012)

Win some; lose some. I was fortunate enough to be at the Atlanta orchid society meeting a few months ago and met Troy Meyers and signed up for some very nice flasks. Plus I came home with 10 of his beautiful Paph and Phrag seedlings. It's always about being in the right place at the right time. I feel lucky to have been there as it was my first meeting since joining AOS. I also feel extremely fortunate to have met people from all over the world here and make some nice connections to enhance my collection. This is a great site for the slipper enthusiast. Thanks


----------

